# Long term sickness benefits



## s999bod (Jan 27, 2009)

I NEED ADVICE PLEASE!!! im going to apply for a skilled visa with my wife as my dependant,but she has been on long term sickness benefits, How will that affect our visa chances??


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

It really depends on what the illness is. There are some things that won't get through the medical. 

Even as a permanent resident (we're in on skilled independent visas) we've been told that we cannot receive benefits for illness, but we haven't had to prove it yet. 

I don't think that there are long term illness benefits here like there are in the UK. 

You may have to take out private health insurance, but for prior conditions that will be expensive if you can get the illness covered at all. 
This link What Medicare covers - Medicare Australia says what is and isn't covered by Medicare. 

This link has visa general health requirements:
Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

Regards,
Karen


----------

